# RTL plant neue„Outback“ Show in Namibia



## Claudia (3 Mai 2013)

*Da schmilzt das Silikon*

*So heiß wird das Wüsten-Camp*

Berlin – Die Kakerlaken in Australien dürfen aufatmen – doch jetzt zittern Sandwürmer, Skorpione und Wüstenrennmäuse!

*RTL SCHICKT DIE „VIPs“ IN DIE WÜSTE!*
Der Sender plant ein neues TV-Format mit Promis (von Kategorie D wie Düne bis Z wie Zebra) in Westafrika! Die Ausstrahlung ist nach BILD-Informationen im Sommer zur besten Sendezeit geplant! „Für Details ist es noch zu früh“, sagt RTL-Sprecherin Anke Eickmeyer.

RTL soll zurzeit an einer neuen Show basteln, in der die Kandidaten nicht in den Dschungel, sondern in die Wüste ziehen. 

*Doch BILD erfuhr: Bei der Show „Outback“ (gab es bereits 2002 ohne Promis!) müssen die Kandidaten in Namibia bei Wettbewerben gegeneinander antreten: Holz sammeln, Wasser ergattern... TIERE JAGEN UND SCHLACHTEN!*
Echte Männersache? Von wegen! Gerüchten zufolge sollen vor allem Frauen fliegen (bis auf eine wüste Ausnahme...).
*Mit an Bord, so die heißeste Wüstenspekulation, sind unter anderem: Yoga Jordan (26) und ihre J-Körbchen, Kiez-Königin Sophia Wollersheim (25), Ex-„Bachelor“-Kandidatin Jin Jin (28), „Dschungel“-Bohnenstange Fiona Erdmann (24), Ex-„Monrose“-Sängerin Senna Guemmour (33) und Almdudlerin Kader Loth (40) – KEINE FATA MORGANA!*


Quelle: Bild.de


----------



## Freibier (3 Mai 2013)

ohh gigantisch , zugegebenermaßen gabs sowas noch nicht sehr oft.
dachte solche sendung währen vorbei , & nur noch geskriptete Realityshow's haben ne Chanche
Aber RTL hat wohl sein Bildungsauftrag nicht vergessen happy010. weiter so

& die C-Promis gehen den wohl anscheind auch bald aus.
schmeißt Christina Schröder rein & ich schau's auch.


----------



## Freibier (3 Mai 2013)

vlt. ist das aber auch nur ein Vor-test von der Fifa (Fußball-WM 2022 in Kata)
Wenn es die Lady's bei über 50 Grad schaffen am Tag sich 90 min. zu bewegen , sollten es Spitzensportler auch schaffen.
.
.
Eine spannende Fortführung der Sendung währe es wenn, die Protagonisten 2014 auf einer ca.154m² großen Eisscholle überleben müssten. das währe Entertainment. 

vlt. kann man dieses Jahr wenigstens listige Schabrackenschakale sehen


----------



## katielover (9 Mai 2013)

Mal ehrlich: Wer schaut so nen Mist noch?

Dschungel war die ersten 2 Staffeln innovativ, aber vermutlich auch nur aufgrund der Moderatoren und ihren bissigen Kommentaren. Ruhe in Frieden Dirk.

Gut, ich komme seit gut einem halben Jahr eh kaum noch zum Schauen des regulären TV-Programms. Ich muss ja mittlerweile zusammenreißen eine DVD am Stück anzuschauen. Zu dem bin ich, um so weniger ich gucke, um so kritischer geworden mit der Qualität.


----------



## Max100 (9 Mai 2013)

Sag mal so, schlimmer als dieses Dschungelgedöns, kann´s doch nicht werden, vielleicht weniger Regen in der Wüste


----------



## katielover (18 Mai 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Sag mal so, schlimmer als dieses Dschungelgedöns, kann´s doch nicht werden, vielleicht weniger Regen in der Wüste



Irgendwie fühl ich mich reifer als das, was uns die Sender vorwerfen zum Gucken. Der IQ-Test war ja auch.....naja bescheidene Kost.


----------



## Farley Funk (8 Juni 2013)

hoffentlich wird kader richtig hot aussehen.


----------



## Omar (10 Juli 2013)

Heute kam die erste folge, hoffentlich gibts super caps davon. Habs leider verpasst


----------

